# They're Getting Bigger on the Elizabeth



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Yachts that is. The 10:00am steel bridge lift had 5-6 60+ yachts heading south to their winter port.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wQV_VL4kiVLiJfZerBTC6uhKTECo5gONBv0wOtXJQsA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ObkvBu0R7NU/UHg47_dsawI/AAAAAAAAEwI/rlkUbUkABAE/s640/2012-10-12_10-20-30_344.jpg" height="480" width="640" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/sad0voyp9VkCbnx2E0Ck4ehKTECo5gONBv0wOtXJQsA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dN5A0pDTpkk/UHg5G_0nVwI/AAAAAAAAEwQ/h7R3d4g79w0/s640/2012-10-12_10-23-49_623.jpg" height="480" width="640" /></a>

As well as the specs. Missed the citation by 1".

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/SwPUadwVgLv4MEg_9XpMKuhKTECo5gONBv0wOtXJQsA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-pQv6BgA0xMw/UHg43OT3OxI/AAAAAAAAEwA/tvIqkMhJhxQ/s640/2012-10-12_08-46-59_75.jpg" height="640" width="480" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XZJzCX6HIsFXqfUDhWCwZuhKTECo5gONBv0wOtXJQsA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-82BJPViy9_o/UHg4vC2RU_I/AAAAAAAAEv4/gjPxw1ptG6g/s640/2012-10-12_08-46-30_252.jpg" height="480" width="640" /></a>


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome... I think I am going to sneak out of the office early and launch the boat this afternoon... Thanks for the report man!

I know it is a city park and technically "closes at sunset"... but anyone ever retrieve at night back there? Would I catch any flack?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've done it before and never had any issues both A/M and P/M

Nice Speck !!


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

Is there anywhere to shore fish at chesapeake yachts?


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Would it be safe to put a white water canoe in over there?


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice catch! I might be out there at some point this weekend. I've been out there before sunrise with 2 cop cars in the lot without them saying anything. I've also been there before sunrise and have an officer tell me about the park hours, but he also said that he didn't care and was just letting me know that another officer might. I'm always out there by 5:30, Mommy and baby are still asleep


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

Did pretty good out there myself... we were the 2nd to last truck in the lot. Had a few pups, specks and a striper. Thanks to yall's reports I decided to go out to the ER and not rudee or Lynnhaven.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats on the catch


----------

